# Post mentalcel stories ITT



## Pendejo (Feb 1, 2020)

Post your stories and experiences as a mentalcel here.


----------



## Adam666 (Feb 1, 2020)

When I was in high school I got approached by lots of girls, some girls would literally bend down for me or open their legs for me in class and rub up on me, I didn't understand it at all.

I had no friends in HS.

I was bullied by male teachers and male students, they would push me or shoulder check me and call me names and take photos of me, I think they were jealous that girls were interested in me.

I'm a mentalcel because I didn't take advantage of these opportunities to get my dinger wet from these young JB's

If I could count, It has to of been atleast 40-50 girls who have shown clear interest in me since elementary school and I NEVER took advantage of it, I blame it on my home life, I lived with my mother and she was a dumb fuck, she didn't guide me and be a parent.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 1, 2020)

Sitting down at the shopping mall on a bench, 2 JB foids sit either side of me, I instantly get up and walk away.
Was 14 years old at the time.


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Feb 1, 2020)

When I was 14 there was this hot af girl in my school that would sit on my lap and tell me I was her boyfriend. She was the hottest and most popular Stacy, she has 100k IG followers now and is the friend of the daughter of a millionaire so she was in the most important circle. I always thought she was playing with me and trying to make fun of me so I never stepped forward with her. When I changed schools my dumbass friends told me she liked me. They should've done it before because I was so stupid I never realized. Hell, even female friends told me she was always talking about me and how hot I am.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Feb 1, 2020)

I had a chance to fuck a 16 year old girl when I was 12 but I turned her down because of I thought it was unethical (muslim parents)

Also when I was 13 I was getting so many lOls but I was too depressed and dead inside to do anything


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Feb 1, 2020)

*hot girl told me I could touch her ass (we were behind a church too) and I got nervous, stuttered and left*


----------



## AbandonShip (Feb 1, 2020)

When i was in high school i had a dream to be a good guy but my circumstances forced me to get a tomato sauce from the kitchen and fix the car tyre but unfortunately it was rigged from the start and there was nothing i could do.


So i tried running a business for a while but this cute girl that i mentioned was saying odd shit about her grandmother who was a lawyer. But i made it work and now i try to cope with money and drugs but chad isnt trying hard enough to watch a movie on netfilix. But whatever fuck it tbh


I was very shocked but had to make it work and go with the flow


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 1, 2020)

On first day of high school (12 years old), 18 year old foid (5.5 psl or so) wanted to kiss me, I said no, 20 minutes later I come back, and I see her kissing one of my friends, tongue kissing, he was touching her tits....


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Feb 1, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Sitting down at the shopping mall on a bench, 2 JB foids sit either side of me, I instantly get up and walk away.
> Was 14 years old at the time.


Pussy move ngl


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Catawampus (Feb 1, 2020)

6ft5manlet said:


> When I was 14 there was this hot af girl in my school that would sit on my lap and tell me I was her boyfriend. She was the hottest and most popular Stacy, she has 100k IG followers now and is the friend of the daughter of a millionaire so she was in the most important circle. I always thought she was playing with me and trying to make fun of me so I never stepped forward with her. When I changed schools my dumbass friends told me she liked me. They should've done it before because I was so stupid I never realized. Hell, even female friends told me she was always talking about me and how hot I am.


Tales from the land of Chad


----------



## Over (Feb 1, 2020)

*FUCK YOU FAKECELS I NEVER GOT SUCH STRONG IOIS IN MY LIFE HOW CAN YOU BE SO AUTSTIC JESUS CHRIST FUCK YOU FAKECELS FUCKING GOOD LOOKING NIGGAS PRETENDING TO BE INCEL JUST GO AND SLAY BRO NO OFFENCE BTW*


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 1, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Pussy move ngl


*mentalcel*


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 1, 2020)

I accidently touched a cute girls ass on holiday when I was 16 and she giggled and told me how naughty that was and how she didn't expect that from me at all
I looked down, blushed and apologized


----------



## maxmendietta (Feb 1, 2020)

A foid that liked me wanted me to grope her ass while we were watching a movie in the back part of the class. I did. 
Also she agreed to send me pics of her ass if i downloaded snapchat (which i never fucking did).
Holy fuck what a mentalcel jfl couldve lost virginity at 14


----------



## joao (Feb 1, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> Post your stories and experiences as a mentalcel here.


Once a girl grabbed my ass and said I was different than the year before and she liked me. I was 12 or 13 in 8 grade and it was the year i went through puberty and was the third tallest in my class i had very early puberty since then i didnt grow anymore


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 1, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> A foid that liked me wanted me to grope her ass while we were watching a movie in the back part of the class. I did.
> Also she agreed to send me pics of her ass if i downloaded snapchat (which i never fucking did).
> Holy fuck what a mentalcel jfl couldve lost virginity at 14


Thanks for sharing with the class, Max.


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Feb 1, 2020)

Catawampus said:


> Tales from the land of Chad


At least I took advantage of other opportunities in my life. But that one will forever hurt me because of how retarded and innocent I was to not do anything. Back then I used to kiss other girls and shit, but I always thought this one was completely out of my league anyways. So I never understood her blatantly clear signals


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 1, 2020)

Over said:


> *FUCK YOU FAKECELS I NEVER GOT SUCH STRONG IOIS IN MY LIFE HOW CAN YOU BE SO AUTSTIC JESUS CHRIST FUCK YOU FAKECELS FUCKING GOOD LOOKING NIGGAS PRETENDING TO BE INCEL JUST GO AND SLAY BRO NO OFFENCE BTW*


PayPal me some money so i can buy phenibut and i will.


----------



## yang (Feb 1, 2020)

Over said:


> *FUCK YOU FAKECELS I NEVER GOT SUCH STRONG IOIS IN MY LIFE HOW CAN YOU BE SO AUTSTIC JESUS CHRIST FUCK YOU FAKECELS FUCKING GOOD LOOKING NIGGAS PRETENDING TO BE INCEL JUST GO AND SLAY BRO NO OFFENCE BTW*


*FORREAL NIGGA

I WISH I WAS MENTALCEL JFL*


THIS THREAD IS SUIFUEL FOR UGLY NIGGAS LIKE ME


----------



## Over (Feb 1, 2020)

*THIS THREAD IS FUCKING SUIFUEL OMG SLAYERS.ME REEEEEEEE













*


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 1, 2020)

@Ruby do you have any good story to share?


----------



## lookismfugee (Feb 1, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *hot girl told me I could touch her ass (we were behind a church too) and I got nervous, stuttered and left*


low inhib slayer move


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 1, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> @Ruby do you have any good story to share?


----------



## Over (Feb 1, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 252084


Do you like me?


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 1, 2020)

Over said:


> *
> View attachment 252074
> *









Over said:


> Do you like me?


Yes bro (no homo)


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 1, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> I accidently touched a cute girls ass on holiday when I was 16 and she giggled and told me how naughty that was and how she didn't expect that from me at all
> I looked down, blushed and apologized


Did you know her?


----------



## Ghostcel (Feb 1, 2020)

Once in middle school I assaulted a boy with a scissor after school , because he’ve made fun of me


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 1, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> Did you know her?


It was a camping where all the kids of similar age did shit together throughout the day such as mountainbiking, rafting, canoeing, swimming etc. and at night hung out and played games. I knew her name but we never really spoke.

It always stuck with me because I realised months later what an idiot I was


----------



## RemoveNormalfags (Feb 1, 2020)

Meanwhile I don't even know if females around my age exist


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 1, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Sitting down at the shopping mall on a bench, 2 JB foids sit either side of me, I instantly get up and walk away.
> Was 14 years old at the time.


They must have thought you were autistic jfl, did they say anything to you before you walked away?


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Feb 1, 2020)

Not today fbi


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 1, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> They must have thought you were autistic jfl, did they say anything to you before you walked away?


They must have been following me or smthn. I sat down and like 10 seconds later they come around the corner and sit next to me.
I got up, walked away and didn't turn back.
I didn't hear them say anything.


----------



## hebbewem (Feb 1, 2020)

Damn i wish i was a mentalcel . The only autistic story of mine is a girl called me creepy and i still thought she wanna fuck me


----------



## Pillarman (Feb 1, 2020)

First moment I stepped into a class, random stacylite wrote my name on the board, then asked me some math questions how to solve etc (my mind went blank) already physically touching me and stuff, then at the end she asked me to leave the school together, I silently ran away and didn't go to school for months, then I changed the school  

10th Grade already pubertymaxxed and shit


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 1, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Not today fbi


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Feb 1, 2020)

You're just inviting fakecels to humblebrag and give themselves dopamine at the expense of trucels like me who have never got IOI's in their life. This is suifuel.


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 1, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> You're just inviting fakecels to humblebrag and give themselves dopamine at the expense of trucels like me who have never got IOI's in their life. This is suifuel.


Nobody forced you to read the thread.

Also mentalcels are still incels.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Feb 1, 2020)

I was in class sitting with my hands on my table and one of the hottest girl in college that I really liked came and put her big ass on my hand I was thirteen yo and I had just discovered this very soft pleasure, this act clearly meant that it was interested by me but I did nothing because I was too highinhib and stupid of course I have a lot of other storieswith many girls like that and that I regret having done nothing


----------



## Slayer (Feb 1, 2020)

I have so many:

Girl in middle school would make heart hands at me from across the room and one time wore extremely short shorts and spread her legs for me. I ignored her. I also ignored my actual gf in middle school, she'd give me gifts and shit on valentines day but I'd hardly ever give her attention or even kiss/hug her.

In sophomore year of hs this one girl was thirsting for me hard, she would always try to talk to me/touch me in class, she even asked me to a school dance (it was one where girls had to ask out guys). I rejected her. She would always compliment my hazel eyes and tell me when they looked green in certain lighting, and if I didn't talk to her for a day she'd get really upset and think I didn't like her. Her friend even came up to me once and said "you know she likes you right?". I also ignored her/never smashed, and I regret it every day.

In junior year there was a senior girl who tried asking me out during the summer, she texted me a couple times saying how much she missed me and wanted to see me. I still have her left on read 4 years later. A different girl would sometimes legitimately cuddle with me on the bus (which I had to take before I got my car) but she had actual mental issues so I don't regret doing nothing about it.

In senior year multiple freshman JBs would come up to me in the halls and touch and hug me or otherwise flirt with me in class. This happened about 10 times. This happened so much that my friends eventually gave me the nickname "freshman fucker". Another time, I was sitting next to this one girl in biology and she just laid her head on my shoulder and hugged my arm for the rest of class. Another girl who I was kind of flirting with started giving me strong IOIs near the end of the school year after being extremely cold to me at the beginning of the year. I also regret not fucking her because although she is not that attractive, she is actually a very sweet and genuine girl. 

In math class during senior year, there were two girls who were friends that I had my eye on, both of them liked me but one of them was very overt about it. She would joke about having sex with me, she'd hug me during the middle of class and press and rub her tits onto me, or sometimes she'd grab my arm and just stroke it. She asked me to hug her once and I literally said "Why do you want a hug from me?" jfl. Both her and her friend would always say hi to me in the halls in that little sing song voice girls do when they're talking to a guy they like, but I ignored them so they thought I didn't like them anymore. Eventually her friend tried texting me after I graduated, but I left her on read and didn't reply for months because I was too nervous to talk to her.

I graduated as a virgin.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Feb 1, 2020)

Over said:


> *THIS THREAD IS FUCKING SUIFUEL OMG SLAYERS.ME REEEEEEEE
> 
> View attachment 252071
> 
> ...


I have a suspicion you’re a good looking guy who has severe BDD. You’ve had IOI’s before. You’ve made threads about them. And only fakecels get mad at others. Everyone else just weeps and wallows and you get mad because you subconsciously know that you could get these experiences but your conscious mind holds you back.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Feb 1, 2020)

Over said:


> *THIS THREAD IS FUCKING SUIFUEL OMG SLAYERS.ME REEEEEEEE
> 
> View attachment 252071
> 
> ...


Same man, here I am 19 not a single positive experience, not a single female that even acknowledged my existence in any way shape or form. I blame my recessed maxilla for robbing me of basic human experiences


----------



## George (Feb 1, 2020)

Back in middle school a girl I don't know stopped me in the hallway and told me I have beautiful eyes. I sperged out because I didn't know how to respond so I just said "I know" and walked away. That was the furthest I ever got with a woman.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 1, 2020)

And i thought that im fucking chad just becouse ive got some iois... Almost everybody is getting iois, fuck


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 1, 2020)

Slayer said:


> I have so many:
> 
> Girl in middle school would make heart hands at me from across the room and one time wore extremely short shorts and spread her legs for me. I ignored her. I also ignored my actual gf in middle school, she'd give me gifts and shit on valentines day but I'd hardly ever give her attention or even kiss/hug her.
> 
> ...


What do you look like?


----------



## Slayer (Feb 1, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> What do you look like?


I look a little bit like @Dogs . I have also been compared to Elvis (jfl) and Emile Hirsch.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 1, 2020)

Slayer said:


> I have so many:
> 
> Girl in middle school would make heart hands at me from across the room and one time wore extremely short shorts and spread her legs for me. I ignored her. I also ignored my actual gf in middle school, she'd give me gifts and shit on valentines day but I'd hardly ever give her attention or even kiss/hug her.
> 
> ...










Adam666 said:


> When I was in high school I got approached by lots of girls, some girls would literally bend down for me or open their legs for me in class and rub up on me, I didn't understand it at all.
> 
> I had no friends in HS.
> 
> ...


What is your psl?


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 1, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> What is your psl?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 1, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 252401


fuck you retardlin


----------



## Adam666 (Feb 1, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> What is your psl?


I'm 19 now, that was back when I was 17. I was 5.10, skinny as fuck basically anorexic, deep voice, dark hair dark eye brows, pale smooth skin, wasn't chad at all, and i wore the same clothes to school everyday. High school is different than real life, psl doesn't apply to high school necessarily.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 1, 2020)

Adam666 said:


> deep voice, dark hair dark eye brows, pale smooth skin,





Adam666 said:


> wasn't chad at all







WHAT? You had fucking perfect pheno. You propably was strong 5-6psl


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Dogs (Feb 1, 2020)

I have a ton of mentalcel stories. They are from late elementary school till early to mid college.


Slayer said:


> I look a little bit like @Dogs . I have also been compared to Elvis (jfl) and Emile Hirsch.


Slayer


----------



## Solidcoin (Feb 1, 2020)

mentalcels don't exist, garbage thread


----------



## john2 (Feb 1, 2020)

I rejected the advances of 2 girls, one in year 8 (later became friends) and the other in yr 11.

I found out later that they were genuinely interested in me.

FML. I didn't know how to interpret IOI's back then, I guess I still don't know how to.


----------



## RamRanchCowboy (Feb 1, 2020)

1. back in 9th grade there was this latina chick with prob the best ass in high school who sat 2 rows in front of me. she would always tap my desk every morning as she went to her seat. too mental to realize it meant anything. never ended up talking to her at all.

2. recently i went to an edm concert and some fat/thick chick was trying to grind on me. i didnt even know how to react. i was just worried about getting a boner in public so i just ignored her.


----------



## LookistWorld (Feb 1, 2020)

Kissed my "friend" (don't really consider women friends) in a bar against her will. Thought she was giving me iois (she was not) so I just did it. Luckily we had a good enough rapport where she didn't take offense to it or else I could have been fucked.


----------



## Ruby (Feb 1, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> @Ruby do you have any good story to share?


hmm i have many but the first that came into my mind was this (it still hurts to think about it):
2 years ago a friend of my mother came to visit us and she had a daughter
i dont fucking know why but my mother and her friend left us alone for like 30 mins and so i was sitting there with this foid starring at me and my brain went to panick mode. me and her were 30 mins in my room saying literally not a single word just sitting and starring into the void. when my mother came back i instantly went to her, told her i forgot something and i had to go. i then went to the nearest playground to cringe and beat the shit out of myself for being such an autist 
she couldve started a conversation too ffs maybe she was as autist as me


----------



## Golden blue (Feb 1, 2020)

Yeah bro 100s of JBs show me their tits and pussies everyday but I turn them down cause I'm sooo mental


----------



## Over (Feb 2, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I have a suspicion you’re a good looking guy who has severe BDD. You’ve had IOI’s before. You’ve made threads about them. And only fakecels get mad at others. Everyone else just weeps and wallows and you get mad because you subconsciously know that you could get these experiences but your conscious mind holds you back.


I had one IOI I made thread about and I'm not even sure if it was IOI.

If I was good looking mentalcel I would get approached in school or get big IOIs.
Aren't you good looking? You got multiple IOIs on your account for sure. I just look at this thread replies and that's how I know that I am not mentalcel "it's all in your head bro".

I'm terribly mad when I see others getting things I will never have, its fucking painful.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Feb 2, 2020)

Over said:


> I had one IOI I made thread about and I'm not even sure if it was IOI.
> 
> If I was good looking mentalcel I would get approached in school or get big IOIs.
> Aren't you good looking? You got multiple IOIs on your account for sure. I just look at this thread replies and that's how I know that I am not mentalcel "it's all in your head bro".
> ...


Okay bro. You are right


----------



## Over (Feb 2, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Okay bro. You are right


Its goddamn fucking over...


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 2, 2020)

Ruby said:


> hmm i have many but the first that came into my mind was this (it still hurts to think about it):
> 2 years ago a friend of my mother came to visit us and she had a daughter
> i dont fucking know why but my mother and her friend left us alone for like 30 mins and so i was sitting there with this foid starring at me and my brain went to panick mode. me and her were 30 mins in my room saying literally not a single word just sitting and starring into the void. when my mother came back i instantly went to her, told her i forgot something and i had to go. i then went to the nearest playground to cringe and beat the shit out of myself for being such an autist
> she couldve started a conversation too ffs maybe she was as autist as me


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 2, 2020)

i have a few so these are the only/main ones

around 2 years ago at around age 15 i got set into my new class in school and was seated in a table with 2 girls, one of them i already knew since she was in my form class (morning and afternoon registration classes), but the other was a girl i hadnt met before. She was pretty cute, i'd say 7-8/10, brown hair, clear skin, nice feminine features and thin, but really short (sub 5ft) anyway she started flirting with me from the first day of class. during our first conversation she asked me for my instagram and wrote hers on my palm, shed talk to me more often than the other girl even though they were both good friends, the next day she teased me for liking her instagram posts. Anyway the flirting continued but i wasnt really all that sure if she actually liked me or not and i was pretty quiet/introverted, the few times id actually try and be talkative it felt awkward for me. I remember she used to hit me a lot and laugh sometimes at things i didnt even mean as jokes, the only time when i genuinely thought she might have liked me is when she got mad at me for sitting at a table with my class friends for part of a project. But then the next day in another class we shared but where we were seated on opposite sides of the classroom i saw her being pretty flirty with another dude who was in her same form class, so i pretty much figured she either didnt like me/liked him or was someone who just likes to tease people. Though she'd often interact with me I distanced from her when she had annoyed me by recording me with her phone and putting her phone in my face, chasing after me, still recording me after class had finished which i had thought was to annoy/pick on me. She put it on instagram and a different girl in my form teased me about it and brought it up. From that point I just started always sitting with my friends, the teacher didnt really pay much attention to where people were meant to sit or not so I sat there for the rest of forever. She talked to me only a few times after that and teased me once or twice, but i never really did anything back. I didn't really realise I should have flirted back or that she could have liked me until the next year in school.

Another time i can think of is when a girl in my class who was seated next to me (i knew her since she was in my form class but we rarely ever talked) started this one conversation with me mid class. I didn't really like her because she was a show-off and liked to brag about her grades sometimes, but she had huge tits so i fapped to her once or twice. Anyway she started asking me stuff like "So VidyaCoper what kind of girls do you like?" and would lean on her arm with her breasts facing me looking into my eyes. During that conversation/the whole class I was just looking down at my lap, giving her short answers/"I dont know"s. She punched my arm once, and when some dude i didnt like made a shitty joke at my expense she started rubbing my back saying "dont listen to him Vidya". I didn't process the conversation while it was happening and I thought the back rub was to make fun of me/pick on me so I didn't talk to her for the rest of that same class.

Another time which was during that same year and the only time ive ever been approached by a girl makes me cringe. I was walking home from school and was really depressed and bored. I see these two girls from a school close to mine who are walking pretty slow with their phones in their hands ahead of me. I speed-walk past them since im trying to get home asap so i can just cope with my vidya. Im looking down at the floor lost in thought not really paying attention and then suddenly one of the girls appears infront of me and says "excuse me, my friend wanted to know if she could get your snapchat" or something along those lines, i look at her still walking not stopping and then look back down at the floor and say "no sorry". I was half too depressed to pay full attention to what she was saying and half thought she was trying to do something sketchy/pull a prank or something. Processed this only once I was in my room playing vidya, though to be fair im still not sure if she was trying to tease me or not to this day.

The next one i can think of which was pretty recent was around 2 months ago when I was taking the bus to school, i accidentally made eye contact with a cute girl with glasses as she was coming onto the bus, i quickly looked away, and then she decided to sit next to me (the bus was half empty and i was near the back) anyway once again i didnt realise the situation so i just sat there sweating and avoided looking at her at all, she got off the bus a few stops later and i only processed it minutes after.

thats about it for my mentalcel moments


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 2, 2020)

my entire life is a truecel AND mentalcel story


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 2, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i just sat there sweating and avoided looking at her at all


That happens to me a lot jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Feb 2, 2020)

nice thread


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Feb 2, 2020)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 252323


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 22, 2020)

Dogs said:


> I have a ton of mentalcel stories. They are from late elementary school till early to mid college.


Post them.


----------



## Bewusst (Feb 22, 2020)

mentalceldom is cope


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 22, 2020)

didnt fucking read


----------

